# stomach contorting



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

i acquired a frog that is concernably skinny. right away i'm thinking possible parasites. i gave him a dose of panacur and am trying to feed as much as possible. i've noticed his stomach contorting or churning. almost like something is crawling around inside his belly. it's like a slow rolling motion in his belly area. i wouldn't think a worm or parasite infestation would be exteriorly visible like this, however could it be an upset stomach from the panacur or over feeding? i've also noticed his stool seems slightly runny and a bit maroon. possibly blood? At first he was very thin and his sides were sunken in, and within a day his sides filled in yet still thin but improved. otherwise he seems active and has a good appetite. 

can you over dose panacur? i've heard one dusting every three days. can the signs of the stomach churning and the state of the stool be a sign the panacur is either working or causing harm?


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Although this post is really really really old, I am also wondering about the stomach cramping, contorting, churning, etc but have not found any other info on this yet. 

Does anyone have any information on this? 

Normal frog digestion??

Thanks.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

You will often see bulges undulating on the sides of your frogs after a meal. Totally normal. Can't say what the problem was in the OP, though.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The original post is a good example of why fecals should have been sent in to confirm or deny the presence of parasites. It could have these symptoms from stress as well, and treating a frog with panacur unnecessarily isn't a good idea. We are not vets, so guessing what's going on in the forum without consulting a vet is not going to help in some cases.


----------

